# Tools: Rent vs Buying



## Yianno (Dec 11, 2014)

Fellas, 

What your views on renting vs buying tools. 

When your first starting out I totally understand the importance of renting opposed to buying especially on some big ticket items. However, I totally understand the importance of renting a tool when you only use it once and a while and it's not a good investment it have it laying around and not making you any money. 

I recently did this siding job with this fella and he has his own aluminum brake, and so does his brother. We were using his brother brake. We were taking a coffee break one days and he was telling me he buys all his tools no matter what it costs and no matter how much he uses it. I was telling him, I only buy good tools for the tools that I really on most, cheaper tools for tools I will use not as often (to a certain degree, if I get a great deal on a brand name tool I'll grab that) and rent stuff that i use once and a while. Guy was trying to convince me that renting is totally pointless. I see it this say, the brake we were using on that job retails for 1k. The last time I used it was in January when I installed 1 basement window. 20 bucks and I bent all the aluminium I needed for the caping, 3pcs, at the window factory. If it wasn't for this siding job that we did, I wouldn't be using it again this year and who knows maybe not even next year possibly. So in my eyes my logic makes sense and his doesn't. I could be wrong.

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

My siding break paid for it's self on the first job. If I can buy a tool, and put the cost of it in my overhead for that job, I'll buy it. Very rarely I'll rent something, like I never do thin flooring, and we just did 3/8th bamboo so I rented the gun for $22 vs $250, and now I remember why I don't do thin flooring.

Most of the time renting a tool for a week will almost buy the tool. 


I rent heavy equipment a lot though. That's what I consider a big ticket item though. We have some smaller equipment, but don't have a truck for anything bigger than 14000 pounds. So when we need s big excavator we rent it at 350 a day.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We buy a lot. Rent a little. We primarily do interior remodeling but I'd say do at least 30% exterior stuff, painting, siding, decks, etc, or maybe more than 30%, just pulling a number. If it's a tool related to interior remodeling, for the most part, we buy it. Example, bought the gun JLS just mentioned renting, used it 3 times so far in 2 years. Probably will continue to use it for the years to come and that's 3 time we didn't have to send someone to the rental place.

We built a retaining wall and rented a stand on the back skid steer and a trailer for it. Would have been all kinds of stupid to buy that machine, it's not our normal gig. Haven't had a use for one any other time in the last 6 years. Rented a ditch witch once. Rented a core drill once. Rented a ladder hoist for shingling cause we rarely do that but we're subbing it now anyway.

Point being, you know what your business does and where it's going. It's purely a cost based decision as far as I'm concerned. Will you use the tool enough to pay for it if you buy it or not? Make sure you factor in everything, trips to pick up said tool, return said tool, etc.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

I try to buy most of my tools. Although I do try to stick to painting and finish carpentry I do whatever pays the bills that week/month like a lot of folks here, so like them... that is a TON of tools lol. I am fortunate enough to have been in construction from the time I was old enough to hold a hammer and am now 46 so I know how to do almost all of it. About to only time I have rented a piece of equipment is when something major tore in in the middle of a job and I could not repair it and it had to go to a repair shop. 

As the other posters have said, it's all about how often you will need the tool. A general rule I try to follow is if the folks at the tool rental place know you on sight by name... then you are doing something wrong


----------



## Yianno (Dec 11, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We buy a lot. Rent a little. We primarily do interior remodeling but I'd say do at least 30% exterior stuff, painting, siding, decks, etc, or maybe more than 30%, just pulling a number. If it's a tool related to interior remodeling, for the most part, we buy it. Example, bought the gun JLS just mentioned renting, used it 3 times so far in 2 years. Probably will continue to use it for the years to come and that's 3 time we didn't have to send someone to the rental place.
> 
> We built a retaining wall and rented a stand on the back skid steer and a trailer for it. Would have been all kinds of stupid to buy that machine, it's not our normal gig. Haven't had a use for one any other time in the last 6 years. Rented a ditch witch once. Rented a core drill once. Rented a ladder hoist for shingling cause we rarely do that but we're subbing it now anyway.
> 
> Point being, you know what your business does and where it's going. It's purely a cost based decision as far as I'm concerned. Will you use the tool enough to pay for it if you buy it or not? Make sure you factor in everything, trips to pick up said tool, return said tool, etc.


That's how I look at it, will I use it enough to justify the cost? I recently bought a palm flooring nailer for this whole house I floored in late august early September. It was 150 bucks but it saved me so much time doing the final few rows, cause it took me all the way to the final row. I don't do hardwood as much as I would like to but heck my productivity is there and I was able to justify the cost.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have been in the same dilema about the brake rental. I decided it was just too big and too heavy to load in and out of the truck, so I just take my coil over the the sheetmetal shop and tell them what I want and they make it for me. 
I don't have to put the brake in the truck, I don't have to remove it, I don't have to store it, and I don't have to spend my time bending metal.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

You've got to look at it from a business standpoint. How many jobs will it take for a particular tool to pay for its self? How often will you use it? If you owned the tool would it encourage you to bid on different jobs?

If you are renting a tool that costs less than $1000 more than once a year I'd say buy it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Robinson1 said:


> You've got to look at it from a business standpoint. How many jobs will it take for a particular tool to pay for its self? How often will you use it? If you owned the tool would it encourage you to bid on different jobs?
> 
> If you are renting a tool that costs less than $1000 more than once a year I'd say buy it.


Agreed! It just depends how long you will be using it, in some cases where the tool is needed for a particular task and you know you will never need it again or at least not for a long time, there is nothing wrong with buying it and reselling it. Your loss in buying/selling will be much less than a few days of rental on tools of lesser value


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

It's also not just the cost of the rental, but your time to pickup/drop off.

Tool rental plus your time plus gas all adds up faster then you think. 

I try to buy if I can.

Nothing like having your own. Don't have to worry about not getting done and renting another day.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

If im new to something Ill rent. If I do it three times Ill start buying equipment.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I buy most of my stuff. I figure if I need it once, I'll need it again. I had a large attic remodel. I needed scaffolding, so I figured what it would take to rent it and added it to the contract. It was about half the cost of buying it.

I use it at least once sometimes twice a year. That was 6 years ago. That purchase has made me a lot of money. Not only did it open up opportunities I was able to charge the rental fee to everyone that I needed to use it to complete the job. In fact I am using it for the third time this year.

Now for really big ticket items (bobcat), I'll rent or hire out the service. I started using an excavation crew to dig my deck piers. I clear and prep the site and they come in and in an hour or so have all my holes ready for inspection. Not only is it cheaper, but much faster. If I did more decks I would look at buying a used bobcat, but until then, I'll rent or sub it out.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Or just buy and return it when finished with said job!!:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My decision to buy isn't solely made on rather or not it will pay for itself, it has a lot to do with making my life easier. I used to rent genie material lifts to raise balcony beams, but I got tired of having to hurry up with it and get it back so they don't charge me another day. So I spent the 1800 bucks and bought one. I'm not sure it's paid for itself yet, but it sure is nice for a lot of things. I use it to stock tile roofs for hipped patio covers, raise a stack of plywood to the roof, etc.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Now for really big ticket items (bobcat), I'll rent or hire out the service. I started using an excavation crew to dig my deck piers. I clear and prep the site and they come in and in an hour or so have all my holes ready for inspection. Not only is it cheaper, but much faster. If I did more decks I would look at buying a used bobcat, but until then, I'll rent or sub it out.


That's an interesting idea Rob... Do they use an auger on the Bobcat? How deep do you have to go with your holes up there?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> That's an interesting idea Rob... Do they use an auger on the Bobcat? How deep do you have to go with your holes up there?


Yes, they use an auger attachment. We have to go down a min. of 42".


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Some tools are to expensive to stock ---if they only get used one or twice a year---

However, if you find you are renting the same tool 5 or more times a year --buy it.

I purchased a jack hammer a couple of years back---they rent for $65 a day--sell new for $1200 to $1400---

Hard to justify the expense if you don't use it very often----I bought a used one from the rental store---that has been a good purchase.

I hate renting because of the time pressure---waste an hour picking it up---rush the job to save a days rent---then waste another hour returning it.

I did buy a 14 foot tall folding ladder---not sure that was a wise move--storing it is a real pain---I needed one for a long job, so renting was not practical--


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Robinson1 said:


> You've got to look at it from a business standpoint. How many jobs will it take for a particular tool to pay for its self? How often will you use it? If you owned the tool would it encourage you to bid on different jobs?
> 
> If you are renting a tool that costs less than $1000 more than once a year I'd say buy it.



^^^^This^^^^

I don't like being at the mercy of the rental yard, so I rent very little & buy a lot. Lifts, skid steers, ect, I don't use enough to justify owning them. 

I currently have scaffold planks on rent, because they're cheap to rent & I don't use them very often.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yes, they use an auger attachment. We have to go down a min. of 42".



We only have to go to 20" I believe.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We only have to go to 20" I believe.



It's 12" here but I go down 30" just so that I can get more post in the ground.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a good friend and neighbor that is also a contractor.We split the cost of a brake and share it.It stays in my shop.It's surprising but after 3 years we have never both needed it at the same time.We both do interior and exterior remodels so have a lot of different thing going on that does not require a brake all of the time.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mako1 said:


> I have a good friend and neighbor that is also a contractor.We split the cost of a brake and share it.It stays in my shop.It's surprising but after 3 years we have never both needed it at the same time.We both do interior and exterior remodels so have a lot of different thing going on that does not require a brake all of the time.


Now you did it. Next time you need it, so will he.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

You're probably right.It's going to happen sooner or later.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

So far I've only rented pump jacks... Mostly because I don't have the room to store them.


----------



## Tower (Nov 3, 2011)

I try to buy when it's financially viable, or if it's a long term project but something I'll rarely if ever use again, buy it used if possible and sell it for usually the same or more when finished.

Some large items just don't make sense to hold onto if you don't use them regularly


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I rent a dump trailer a few times a year. I'd look into buying one but I hardly have space to park my truck at my apartment. 

I generally don't mind renting stuff for oddball jobs except when you get a tool or machine halfway through a job and it quits because every schmo who ever rented it treated it like a rental. 

Typically I figure that if I rent it or borrow it more than three times, it's time to buy.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Siding brakes have and always have had killer resale if taken care of, mine cost less new than I could sell it for now. As long as you have the space and take care of it, it's a good buy. Items like concrete coring bits and their drill, or concrete saw besides the standard one I rent.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Distance to a rental yard is also a factor for me as is having a place to keep some items. 

I bought a 36' single bucket truck based on want rather than need. My use for it was going to be primarily for tree work at my "farm" (which I still haven't gotten around to). But when a major storm came through, I put my electric utility background to use and made about six times what I had invested in the truck in less than two weeks.


----------



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

I rented for quite awhile, I must have rented that Bosch Brute or a horizontal demo hammer at least 10 times the past 4 years. I went ahead and bought one today. I hate doing the type of work that requires the tool which made me reluctant to purchase one , but even though I stopped contracting that stuff I have to do it on my own properties.

I bought the http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-11264EVS-SDS-Max-Combination-Hammer/dp/B0020ML69K as well, I'm tired of not having a big enough hammer for enlarging block openings, misc. chipping on the flat as well.

I'm looking at some used old tractors/dozers/loaders for misc. clearing work on some properties I bought as well, I have a few general laborer guys who are ex-machine operators. The rental fees and waiting to get it scheduled make me want to just buy a cheap old machine of my own.

I bought a '69 F350 dually dump flat bed and it has already paid for itself for moving dirt and heavy loads of gravel, granite, and shingles around. With a 6,000# payload on the bed I can save one to three trips versus doing it in the F150's while still running on regular plates/insurance.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

It all comes down to business and numbers. For me I will always try to buy the tool when I can within reason. For example I just had a tile tear out job and went and bought another bosch roto hammer to help chisel the tile out. For a few days rental and the time to go pick one up and return it then it almost paid for itself on this one job. And I have it to use whenever. Another example is my tile saw. I only use it a couple of times a year at the most for small jobs that don't pay to call my tile guy in for. I've had it for maybe 8 years now and if you add up all the days I would have needed to rent one it has paid for itself, add in profit from jobs and it's paid for itself many times over. My theory is if I can buy the tools and still make a little profit then it's a good day. And I will have the tools for the next job to make me even more profit. If I had a large job that needed a brake and I could charge enough to buy the brake and still make some profit I would buy the brake. Even if it only gets used once a year. The brake was paid for in one job and the next job I use it on is all profit. Even though I can rent one for just over 100 bucks a week so buying one isn't the best business decision unless I used it a bunch. Buying it just gives you the freedom to use it when you want.

I factor in a tool budget to every job. Sometimes I go way over, sometimes I go less. But as long as I can still make some profit after my bills are paid I don't mind spending more on tools. The other thing I take into consideration is how that tool will make the job easier or faster. If a tool will make my life easier I'm all about buying it. Also if it's something I might use more if I had it I will buy it. There are tools that you don't use much and can get by without them but if you have them you use them more and they make your life a lot easier. I have no problem buying those tools.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

There are some tools that are not economically viable enough to own but they are still pretty cool to have just for personal convenience purposes. 

For example, I would like to own an automotive lift. I don't plan on opening a repair shop and I don't see myself wrenching on my vehicles every weekend but that one time that I need to do my brakes or I want to change my oil, having that lift beats jacking up the wheels one-by-one and crawling on the ground.

Also owning certain tools is a good form of currency if you exchange favors with other contractors. I have a slug-buster set that I probably see once or twice a year when I need it because most of the time it's loaned out.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> There are some tools that are not economically viable enough to own but they are still pretty cool to have just for personal convenience purposes.
> 
> For example, I would like to own an automotive lift. I don't plan on opening a repair shop and I don't see myself wrenching on my vehicles every weekend but that one time that I need to do my brakes or I want to change my oil, having that lift beats jacking up the wheels one-by-one and crawling on the ground.
> 
> Also owning certain tools is a good form of currency if you exchange favors with other contractors. I have a slug-buster set that I probably see once or twice a year when I need it because most of the time it's loaned out.


Here's my cousin's setup.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Who's your cousin Vinny?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

No Jay. He just sold that Caddy. The Ford is his 12 year old sons. Already won a competition with it. I think his next project is a 40's army jeep.


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

We have been doing the rental a while. Combination of all that was said above. I'd like to buy if it fits the budget and we have a need. 

We rent mini ex and skid steers or post hole augers as needed because we don't have room to store or fix any of them. Also I was reluctant because I figured the first time after I bought something it would be too big to fit where we needed it.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I just went through this. I needed a buffer with a carbide hexplate . 250 $ a week for just the plate. I'm dealing with occupied space so I wasn't sure on the time frame. I ended up buying a used buffer for 300 and a new plate for 1000. I'm a week and a half into it and I made the right choice.


----------



## Yianno (Dec 11, 2014)

hammerone40 said:


> We have been doing the rental a while. Combination of all that was said above. I'd like to buy if it fits the budget and we have a need.
> 
> We rent mini ex and skid steers or post hole augers as needed because we don't have room to store or fix any of them. Also I was reluctant because I figured the first time after I bought something it would be too big to fit where we needed it.


I do the post hole auger as well all he tirme. Well not all the time but maybe once a year and only for a small fence job. Anything large I got this guy who does post holes, puts my 4x4 in with the concrete for like 22 bucks a post. Can't go wrong!


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Jswills76 said:


> I just went through this. I needed a buffer with a carbide hexplate . 250 $ a week for just the plate. I'm dealing with occupied space so I wasn't sure on the time frame. I ended up buying a used buffer for 300 and a new plate for 1000. I'm a week and a half into it and I made the right choice.



I would've lent you mine, got my buffer used as well Clarke fm1700, the hex pin if have two, one from North Carolina Craigslist 400$, 2nd one local 120$
I know your a distance away.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I tend to buy and then rent to trusted others. 
I rent my festool sanders the rentals have paid them over a couple times.
I rent my scaffolds, my floor grinder, my colombo, my hotsy, pumper vac, demo hammers. 
I pocket some cash every month.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

charimon said:


> I tend to buy and then rent to trusted others.
> I rent my festool sanders the rentals have paid them over a couple times.
> I rent my scaffolds, my floor grinder, my colombo, my hotsy, pumper vac, demo hammers.
> I pocket some cash every month.



And the rest of the stuff he lends out free of charge.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

:laughing:hey I forgot about the screw gun.:laughing:
Merry christmas


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

charimon said:


> I tend to buy and then rent to trusted others.
> I rent my festool sanders the rentals have paid them over a couple times.
> I rent my scaffolds, my floor grinder, my colombo, my hotsy, pumper vac, demo hammers.
> I pocket some cash every month.


How do you manage that?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I know some guys who do mainly remodeling work They are all good at it. They know I am a tool junkie. It started out as "hey can I use your _______" Finally I let it be known that they can rent some of my more esoteric junk. If they break it they fix it. Had my DW wet saw dropped they fixed it. If it craps out, had a SDS MAX shell its hammer module, that is not their fault so I covered it.

The key is it is people I know.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

charimon said:


> I know some guys who do mainly remodeling work They are all good at it. They know I am a tool junkie. It started out as "hey can I use your _______" Finally I let it be known that they can rent some of my more esoteric junk. If they break it they fix it. Had my DW wet saw dropped they fixed it. If it craps out, had a SDS MAX shell its hammer module, that is not their fault so I covered it.
> 
> The key is it is people I know.


I should do the same.

I'm more of a tool collector. :laughing:


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Anything I can somewhat justify buying I normal will. 
Big equipment that I have no place to store and only use once and awhile it's to the rental yard I go. 
If it's a tool to do something I dread doing i'll rent it just so I don't easily talk myself into doing it again anytime soon.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I would've lent you mine, got my buffer used as well Clarke fm1700, the hex pin if have two, one from North Carolina Craigslist 400$, 2nd one local 120$
> I know your a distance away.


I had no luck finding a used one. I tried getting the rental place to sell me one


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah the rental places are tough crowds, I have to wait on a planetary grinder when the owner goes to the rental convention next year. Home Depots are good to scour, I think both of my used ones have HD serial numbers.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I buy most of my stuff. I figure if I need it once, I'll need it again. I had a large attic remodel. I needed scaffolding, so I figured what it would take to rent it and added it to the contract. It was about half the cost of buying it.
> 
> I use it at least once sometimes twice a year. That was 6 years ago. That purchase has made me a lot of money. Not only did it open up opportunities I was able to charge the rental fee to everyone that I needed to use it to complete the job. In fact I am using it for the third time this year.
> 
> Now for really big ticket items (bobcat), I'll rent or hire out the service. I started using an excavation crew to dig my deck piers. I clear and prep the site and they come in and in an hour or so have all my holes ready for inspection. Not only is it cheaper, but much faster. If I did more decks I would look at buying a used bobcat, but until then, I'll rent or sub it out.


Where are you located Rob? Curious what company you use? Sounds like a good idea to sub that part out!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> Where are you located Rob? Curious what company you use? Sounds like a good idea to sub that part out!


Naperville


----------



## Yianno (Dec 11, 2014)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Yeah the rental places are tough crowds, I have to wait on a planetary grinder when the owner goes to the rental convention next year. Home Depots are good to scour, I think both of my used ones have HD serial numbers.


Home Depot rental stuff are pretty good. Here they maintain them very well, and the rotate their stock every so often and they way they have new tools being rented out. I've looked into some of the tools they sell but either they don't have what I'm looking for at the time or they have a ridiculous price tag on it and it makes me laugh.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Yianno said:


> Home Depot rental stuff are pretty good. Here they maintain them very well, and the rotate their stock every so often and they way they have new tools being rented out. I've looked into some of the tools they sell but either they don't have what I'm looking for at the time or they have a ridiculous price tag on it and it makes me laugh.


Agreed. I'd rent but never buy from them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I rented 4 casters for my scaffolding this week, big money. 4 bucks.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Agreed. I'd rent but never buy from them.


Ive done 200k worth of work with the ez 8 and edger I bought from them. I still have that first ez8, Ive had it eight years.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

If only id leased my wife instead of buying. I would of traded up years ago.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Yianno said:


> Home Depot rental stuff are pretty good. Here they maintain them very well, and the rotate their stock every so often and they way they have new tools being rented out. I've looked into some of the tools they sell but either they don't have what I'm looking for at the time or they have a ridiculous price tag on it and it makes me laugh.



Oh man it's ridiculous what they price their rentals at when they go to sell them, sometimes more than the price of a new one. It's sad because you know that some poor guy will end up buying their abused junk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

In the past 5 years, we have rented, augers, magnet drills, siding brake, partner saw, jack hammer, genie lift. Most of these are once a year rentals. I would not hesitate to buy a partner saw or jack hammer if the right deal comes along. My brother recently bought a brake, and I have borrowed other items from friends once in a while.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Metro M & L said:


> Ive done 200k worth of work with the ez 8 and edger I bought from them. I still have that first ez8, Ive had it eight years.


Great! There's always an exception to the rule. But my rule still stands.


----------



## Yianno (Dec 11, 2014)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> Oh man it's ridiculous what they price their rentals at when they go to sell them, sometimes more than the price of a new one. It's sad because you know that some poor guy will end up buying their abused junk


I think there is more stolen hd rental tool then the used ones. Some people buys them for sure, ive heard some are great deals. I inquire one time for a garden tiller and they told me 2k for it used and new was only a few hundred more. The other time I just happens to walk into depot and they were selling a few tools but they didn't have what I wanted and everything else looked a bit pricy. 

In regards to the stolen hd tools it's very common around here. People rent and just never return them. Fake identifications, probably fake credit cards or they just say it got stolen on site and they've paid the 5 bucks for insurance and poof it becomes theirs. A lot of depots around here got their aluminium brakes stolen years ago, now most of them done even have them in stock. 

However if they were to sell an aluminium brake and a sewer snake at reasonable prices I would totally buy them, alongside with the garden tiller. I make some good money in May with the garden tiller over the course of two weekends. If I had my own id be able to bank a little extra dollars without rushing.


----------

